# Kysh J7W1 Shinden



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2014)

Mock Up

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't think that is a J7W1, perhaps it's a smaller mockup of one or some type of a test bed?


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Nov 2, 2014)

Think so too. Take a look at the gear.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2014)

It's one of three MXY6 gliders used for testing of Cpt. Massaoki Tsuruno's design in flight in 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 2, 2014)

A restored Shinden by art college students in Kyusyu five years ago...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2014)

The same shot corrected with Gama option for making the image brighter.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2014)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 3, 2014)

Maybe it's just me, but I liked Shinpachi's version because deep shadows forces the Shinden to the viewer's focus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 3, 2014)

You have artist's eye for sure, GG

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank You, Shinpachi-san!

I know that the artistic quality of the photo doesn't reveal as much detail as some people might like, but I liked your version better. It made the Shinden display appear mysterious and imposing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 3, 2014)

Mysterious and imposing.　Yes, that would be what art students intended. 
Though I reported the same topic before, they dared to build their Shinden in the old original factory of Kyusyu Aircraft company which is now called Watanabe Ironworks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 4, 2014)

Watanabe Ironworks today. Factory and CEO's office.
I hope they would reproduce it


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2014)

That is just one beautiful aircraft!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> That is just one beautiful aircraft!


And it was actually larger than it appears...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2014)

it's big alright....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2014)

I have always been amazed at how tall it was.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 18, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have always been amazed at how tall it was.


Many "pushers" of that era were, look at the XP-54, XP-55, XP-56 and SAAB 21 for example.


----------

